# Via .htaccess Downloads verhindern?



## PHP-Fan (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

besteht die Möglichkeit, dass anfragen von Dateien (für z.B Downloads) nur zuzulassen, wenn die Anfrage von einer bestimmten Domain (auf der, wo sich die besagte Datei befindet) kommt? Ziel ist es, wenn die Datei im Script eingebunden wird, soll sie da sein und wenn sie ein externer runterladen will, soll dies eben nicht gehen.

Oder es irgendwie so einstellen?
Ist sowas realisierbar?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. Februar 2012)

Hi,

verweigere über die htaccess einfach jeden Zugriff auf das Verzeichnis mit den Dateien.
Per PHP kannst du trotzdem darauf zugreifen, hier wird die htaccess ignoriert.

Gruß,
BK


----------



## PHP-Fan (29. Februar 2012)

Leider greife ich auch via JWPlayer auf die Dateien zu. Daher fällt das weg 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (1. März 2012)

Hi,

dann mach dir doch ein PHP-Script, welches als Proxy dient. In diesem kannst du dann genau festlegen, wer auf welche Dateien zugreifen darf.

Aufruf dann zum Beispiel mit "download.php?test.jpg" anstatt "/downloads/test.jpg".

In der download.php kannst du dann zum Beispiel die IP der Anfrage überprüfen.

Grüße,
BK


----------

